# Limping on Right Front Leg



## flatsac (Oct 17, 2013)

Sheba was a rescue from SPCA and had been picked up as a stray so don't know exact age or history but think she is about 7 or 8 (or maybe 9)...just started getting gray under her muzzle less than a year ago... she abruptly started limping about 1 year ago continuously but only slightly with no hindrance in activity level but this winter limp is worsening after a couple of days of excessive running...first time recovered but this second time starts out just walking (after getting pain pill) and is obviously in pain by the end of walk. Took her to the vet before all this started getting worse and she prescribed tramadol which I give her only before the walk or after. Got an arthritis supplement which hasn't really kicked in yet. I now have a list of some remedies such as adequan, dasuquin, nuviflex etc but have to check all these out first. No other health issues, not overweight. I'm feeding her origen senior interspersed with wet food. This picture here I just took today after the walk and she still doesn't look very happy. Just wondering the best course of meds, etc


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I wonder if you should get an xray of her leg?

I would give her joint and cartilage meds, such as glucosamine & chonrotin and also anything with 'green lipped muscle' in it.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

X-RAY!!!!

Here's why: my old dog started limping on his front leg recently. The vet was very certain it was arthritis in the elbow...the dog's 11. We asked for x-rays just to be sure there wasn't an acute injury--we thought of them as a mere precaution.

To our surprise, the X-ray showed there was a bone tumor--cancer. Had we not done the x-rays, we'd have never known. It's a devastating diagnosis, but at least now we are able to get an oncologist involved.

Once you confirm it's just arthritis, there are lots of great threads in the archives here about how to treat it--adequan, lots of supplements beyond glucosamine that work for many dogs, and pain management advice.


----------



## flatsac (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks, I'm taking her in for x-ray tomorrow...she is pretty frisky around the house, able to get up and down several stairs okay and just minimal limping when not on a walk... the picture I referred to didn't post...will post vet outcome after visit


----------



## flatsac (Oct 17, 2013)

Sheba has a bone chip in her elbow and some arthritis in her elbow and shoulder...vet prescribed novox same as rimadyl which I am not giving her...I ordered Liquid Health 5000 and giving her fish oil capsules...this okay?...she went on walk today and did fair amount of running and chasing various small critters without worsening of limp so its just minimal and no pain med


----------

